# The Lauderdale Humidor



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking for a small cabinet humidor to hold some boxes, as I sold my cabinets and cigars when I sold my home. 
Something like the lauderdale would be the right size and a good price. 
Who has one, how many boxes can you get in it, and does it hold the rh very well. HOlding the rh is my prime consideration. 
Are you using electronics or beads.? 
I have no electronics, but do have 3 lbs of unused 70rh h.f. beads. 
Would just beads hold the rh, or do I need to buy more beads, or add electronincs to the beads. 
But please tell me, on how good of a humidor it is, in its purpose of holding rh. It would be appreciated, any comments good or bad. 
Let me know, who you got it from, and the buying experience. 
I do not want any hassles. I want to order it, have it delivered to my apartment, and have it in excellent condition, with the fit and finish to hold the rh. I know this is an inexpensive humi, and not expecting an awfull lot, but I do want to know it performs its task, with only weekly inspections needed on my part. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

According to the add it holds 500 cigars/25 boxes beads or kitty litter is all you need.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> According to the add it holds 500 cigars/25 boxes beads or kitty litter is all you need.


 Thanks Tony. Do you see anywhere a photo that shows the upper drawer opened? I cant seem to find one. 
Anyone have one????

Much regards Jerry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

According to the ad it slides open!

*The Lauderdale End Table Cigar Humidor:*
Make a great statement in your living room or parlor room with the Lauderdale Cigar Humidor. Looks like a regal end table but inside is a spacious cedar lined humidor with a slide out drawer and two adjustable shelves. Premium construction and quality.


 Holds 500+ Cigars
 Solid Wood Construction with Maple Veneer
 Lined with Premium Spanish Cedar
 Pull out drawer on metal slide with 1 divider
 Raised Panel Door with Lock and Key
 2 Adjustable Cedar Shelves in base
 Tarnished Brass Door Hinges and Handles
 2 Interior A/C Outlets
 Note: This unit does not include humidifier or hygrometer


----------



## vrocco (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd love to know if you ended up buying this humidor and what you think of it. I have been eyeing this one up because it is about the size I would like for the place I have to put it. It looks like a nice piece of furniture, but how is it as a humidor? I've heard some people say it may need a little weather stripping. Anything more serious than that wrong with it?

I plan on using active humidifcation with it.

Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## carlv123 (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought one of these in July of last year... hold humidity pretty good after I sealed the bottom door with foam tape. Here a trick I used for my KL (about 3 lbs).. Took some empty wide boxes and put them on the bottom filled with KL (2 large 1 small) put the shelf over it and it holds a decent amount. I also added a computer hard drive fan on the inside for circulation.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice set-up!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

my guess is that it's going to be something like this on the top. FWIW, I had this Cuban Crafter's humi and loved it. The inside is a little deceiving though since the shelf in the middle in this one was not removable (or moveable). So, you were confined to two set sized spaces. I bought some cedar trays and stacked them on each shelf and then used the empty space around them to store a few boxes and RH material. Frankly, the thing felt very cramped to me. I loved the top drawer - easy access to stuff you smoke the most and cool to look down inside. I didn't have any problems with the box holding RH...I live in TX and couldn't keep it under 73-74 in the summertime and went with a Wineadro build instead and sold this one locally. I think you'll be happy with your purchase just remember it's not all that flexible inside the cabinet.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

I too would like to hear more about this


----------

